# CHEAP fruit press for those in the states



## TNAgronomist (Apr 22, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000JL0G4K/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


Amazon.com has a fruit press for $94.17 SHIPPED. It's a 16 quart basket. I ordered one a couple days ago for about $10 more and received it today. I've been told that this press will accommodate 2 of the Midwest frozen pails easily if that helps put the size in perspective.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 22, 2010)

That is a freakin great price, wish I had the money to grab one!


----------



## Tom (Apr 22, 2010)

Wade E said:


> That is a freakin great price, wish I had the money to grab one!




ME 2 !


----------



## Tom (Apr 22, 2010)

TNAgronomist said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000JL0G4K/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com has a fruit press for $94.17 SHIPPED. It's a 16 quart basket. I ordered one a couple days ago for about $10 more and received it today. I've been told that this press will accommodate 2 of the Midwest frozen pails easily if that helps put the size in perspective.



let us know when you use it. So, its a 4 gallon basket?


----------



## Wade E (Apr 22, 2010)

Thats about the same size as mine but that is much better quality! Mine works ok though so its no huge deal.


----------



## TNAgronomist (Apr 22, 2010)

It might be a while before I will be able to use it. I am hoping to get a couple pails from MWS in a month and some fresh grapes this fall. Yes, a 4 gallon basket Tom.


----------



## Tom (Apr 22, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Thats about the same size as mine but that is much better quality! Mine works ok though so its no huge deal.


Wade,
So, still a deal right? esp. free shipping


----------



## Tom (Apr 22, 2010)

TN,
In your signature... When you say GONE you mean you drank it ALL ?


----------



## TNAgronomist (Apr 22, 2010)

Drank it myself, with friends and family, and used it to top off carboys of other wines, and used it to cook with.


----------



## Tom (Apr 22, 2010)

TNAgronomist said:


> Drank it myself, with friends and family, and used it to top off carboys of other wines, and used it to cook with.


Well, that means you need to make 6 gallons or MORE !


----------



## Wade E (Apr 22, 2010)

Tom, that is a very very good deal!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If I had the money I would buy one and give mine away to a friend or sell it just to recover the money for the Vise parts tat made up the press part!


----------



## Green Mountains (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm not familiar with using a press but the customer reviews are not very good. One raved about it, the others not so much.


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 23, 2010)

Looks like a good deal. I'll have to keep an eye on this. No $$$ right now.


----------



## WineYooper (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for the tip TNA! Just got off Amazon and have one on order.


----------



## PAwinedude (Apr 24, 2010)

*Fwiw*

I wouldn't place a lot of emphasis on these reviews you read on Amazon....It doesn't seem as if the reviewers understand how/when to press the grapes...


----------



## Leanne (Apr 24, 2010)

Didn't Luc have something about making a press? I can't remember where though.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 24, 2010)

I know many people who have these presses, I cant understand what anyone would have a problem with with 1 of these unless they are used to a much better and lots more expensive Bladder press or something.


----------



## xanxer82 (Apr 24, 2010)

I might have to order one if those on pay day.


----------



## buffaloricky (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up. I ordered one today as well.


----------



## Train (Apr 25, 2010)

*Amazing deal*

I also just ordered this press; I had added it to my wish list last week when the price was double, and then it dropped! 

If anyone has used the Weston crusher attachment for grapes, please let me know how it works for you.


----------



## TNAgronomist (Apr 28, 2010)

$85.57 now...how much lower will they go?


----------



## Wade E (Apr 28, 2010)

Has anyone received theirs yet?


----------



## Tom (Apr 28, 2010)

Ya know, I think the SCREW looks aluminum? kinda shinny for steel What are they made of SS?


----------



## TNAgronomist (Apr 28, 2010)

i got mine in last week. i believe it's SS for the screw, but not 100%. it sure looks nice


----------



## Wade E (Apr 28, 2010)

Most of them are steel even on the big expensive ones! You will need to address this with food grade silicone.


----------



## TNAgronomist (Apr 28, 2010)

already got some


----------



## rocket man (Apr 29, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Has anyone received theirs yet?



Mine is supposed to arrive tomorrow. Now all I have to get are the bags for it. Anyone find a better deal on the bags than Amazon? There's are something like $15.00 a piece.


----------



## Tom (Apr 29, 2010)

Go to HD and get 5 gallon PAINT straining bags 2 to a pack. I think they are under $5. This is what some of my wine club use. I use the bags for my fruit wines.


----------



## rocket man (Apr 29, 2010)

Tom said:


> Go to HD and get 5 gallon PAINT straining bags 2 to a pack. I think they are under $5. This is what some of my wine club use. I use the bags for my fruit wines.



Wow, that's a LOT better deal. I'll go to HD tomorrow and pick some up.
Thank's Tom


----------



## Tom (Apr 29, 2010)

The trick is fill the bag 1/2 way so it leaves room. Tie the bag on the top with a zip tie. You may need more than 2 packs. If doing grapes make sure the grapes are crushed and destemed.
What are you gonna press?


----------



## rocket man (Apr 29, 2010)

I plan on pressing the concord grapes I have growing in my backyard this fall. If I find something else before then I'll give that a try.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 29, 2010)

The $15 bags are reusable though, I have had mine for 3 years now!


----------



## rocket man (Apr 30, 2010)

So you can't reuse the paint strainer bags?


----------



## Tom (Apr 30, 2010)

Sure can. Wade just said the pricer ones are reuseable. Now dont ask me if they look the same or same material. Maybe Wade can tell you the difference.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 30, 2010)

Ive never used the stariner bags and assumed they were throw away but the fermenting bags are nylon and come in many sizes along with coarse and fine filtering abilities.


----------



## syscokid (Apr 30, 2010)

Just got mine today. All steel construction. Same one my LHBS wants mega bucks for. Well worth the 95 (or 85 if you order now) bucks.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (May 1, 2010)

Just went online and purchased one!!! $85 - can't beat that price for a new one!!


----------



## buffaloricky (May 1, 2010)

Got mine on Friday. Very heavy and well built. Under 100.00 and free shipping you can't beat that


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 1, 2010)

Leanne said:


> Didn't Luc have something about making a press? I can't remember where though.



Here is the link to Luc's gravity fruit press. Scroll down for the english. Pretty ingenuous.

http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2010/03/emmerpers-bucketpress.html


----------



## WineYooper (May 3, 2010)

Received mine on Friday as well. Yes, it is all steel and no stainless included. For a quick check you can use a magnet since only 303 stainless is magnetic. It appears to be a cast steel that is machined and then coated with something to give it the bright appearance, almost appears to be chromed but that would be pretty brittle, and ability to be cleaned without breaking down. I am not concerned with the finish durability.


----------



## Wade E (May 3, 2010)

They are now again even lower! $77.75! in few weeks time they be shipping one to me and paying me to take it! 

Glad everyone is getting good service from this place or person and getting them nice and cheap.


----------



## midwestwine (May 5, 2010)

Checked it out yesterday and decided to order it today and  the price went up to $215


----------



## xanxer82 (May 5, 2010)

damn i missed out.
guess I'll be doing it by foot this year.


----------



## TheTooth (May 5, 2010)

Yeah... looks like I missed out on that as well. I need to check in here more often. LOL


----------



## Julie (May 5, 2010)

I went on right after Wade said they wre going for 77.75 and bought one. I initially had no interest in this but then I kept thinking of all the fresh fruit we have for wine making and went for it. I am SO HAPPY!!!!!! I just love it when I get a deal.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 5, 2010)

Julie said:


> I went on right after Wade said they wre going for 77.75 and bought one. I initially had no interest in this but then I kept thinking of all the fresh fruit we have for wine making and went for it. I am SO HAPPY!!!!!! I just love it when I get a deal.



you squeeze it and I'll bottle it!. New bottler due to arrive on Friday. YEA!!!!


----------



## artyboy (May 5, 2010)

I've been thinking about picking one of these up every day for the last couple of weeks. Every day I expect the deal to be gone. Today I finally decided that I was going to jump on it. Of course, the deal was over. I guess that I'll definitely be making a bucket press.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (May 5, 2010)

Back up to $215.69.


----------



## sly22guy (May 11, 2010)

wish i wouldve seen this post earlier! Guess ill just have to watch for them to go on sale again!


----------



## Maestro (May 17, 2010)

Thoroughly kicking myself. DOH!!!!!!


----------



## deboard (May 17, 2010)

Man! I am kicking myself too! I put it in my wish list for later, had no idea it would go back up so high.


----------



## Julie (May 17, 2010)

I got one and I think I was close to being the last one who got the deal, 77.75 plus free shipping and it looks pretty good and Mike says she will do the job. Makes me feel better about the one I left in my cellar when my ex-husband and I broke up.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 17, 2010)

julie said:


> i got one and i think i was close to being the last one who got the deal, 77.75 plus free shipping and it looks pretty good and mike says she will do the job. Makes me feel better about the one i left in my cellar when my ex-husband and i broke up.



so you're a wino from way back..lol


----------



## Julie (May 17, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> so you're a wino from way back..lol



LOL, oh yea, life has been good.


----------



## Lonzo (Sep 1, 2013)

damn, $266 now


----------



## xanxer82 (Sep 1, 2013)

I got mine back when it was cheap.


----------

